# Made a big mistake...now what!



## Evilpenguinj (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I just purchased an AC110 for my 75g aquarium. I got it home set it all up and went to put it on the back of the tank and it doesn't fit!!!! There isn't enough clearance between the wall and the tank. So first off, do you think they would let me return it (Big Als) or is there someway I could attach it to the side of the tank but still keep the tank covered? I can't move the tank because its full of water and fish! My wife is mad and thinks were out the money! Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Jason


----------



## oceanstate (Sep 29, 2008)

i would put the fish in a bucket drain the tank and move it forward
steve


----------



## Evilpenguinj (Mar 22, 2008)

I really don't want to do that! It would involve a lot of work and re leveling the tank! Plus I would worry about having to cycle again!

Jason


----------



## bigvisk (Sep 23, 2006)

draining the water wont affect a cycle. you can probably drain it 2/3 the way and move it, or get a friend to help you if you cant do it alone.

or, you can try and set it up on the side of the tank, but that requires work as well.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'd do the work, as awful as that sounds. Once done, it's done and it's done right. I'd drain as much 
water as I could though. I wouldn't try to move a tank with a lot of water in it. You think she's mad 
now, wait until you blow out the tank and that water's all over the floor. :x

Also agree that it won't set back the cycle. Just try to save about half the water, if you can.


----------



## Evilpenguinj (Mar 22, 2008)

Does anyone think they will let me return it?

Jason


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Here's their policy.

_Online Credit
If the product you received is not what you expected or simply does not fit, we'll issue you an on-line 
credit note for you to redeem anytime for any product at our online store
Shipping Fees
Shipping fees are only refundable for defective merchandise or merchandise we sent in error returned 
within 30 days of purchase date.._

I'm assuming you purchased online. You'll still need to pay for shipping to return it, and you won't get 
your original shipping fees refunded.


----------



## Voodoo Chilli (Jun 29, 2004)

Moving the tank is going to be much less hassle than trying to return something. Trust me. Just bite the bullet, move the tank, and be done with it. Chalk it up to an "Aquatic Lesson Learned".


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

I had carpet installed recently and the installer showed me an easy way to move the tanks WITHOUT removing the water!! I thought it was impossible but he did it!! I took out about 10 gals off the top to satisfy my worries of spillage. He had these "carpet sliders", products similar to this(http://decorate-redecorate.com/furnitur ... arpet.html) his were much bigger. Anyway I bought some of the items I just listed and moved my 55 with no problem. You GENTLY LEAN the tank towards the back slide these sliders under the corners and do the same in the back. Then from the BOTTOM of the stand, push the whole thing. Having someone holding the tank up top makes it more secure. I will never worry about moving tanks or empty them to do it again!! My tank and stand are still on the sliders in case I need to move it again.


----------



## Evilpenguinj (Mar 22, 2008)

I would be weary about moving it with the water full. If I decided to drain the tank could I leave just enough water to cover the bottom and leave the fish in the tank?


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Yes, just don't dally around too long and your fish will be fine with just enough water for them to stay upright. Remove any _semi-stable _rockwork etc... beforehand as well.

Always a good rule for a new tank set-up: unless you've specifically planned for canister or sump set up, leave about 4-6 inches from the tank to wall just in case you want to add HOBs later


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I did something similar just last week with an AC70 I wanted to add some extra filtering to my 60 gallon. Not sure what I was thinking but there isn't remotely enough room behind for it. No way in (*&^ was I going to pull rocks out, drain water and try moving oceanic glass tank and stand. I put the new AC on a different tank and was done with it. It sounds like Big Als would take it back. I'd send it back or hang onto it for a future tank or sell it on Craig's list. I don't like messing with my tank just to save a few bucks . . .


----------



## Solchitlins (Jul 23, 2003)

seems to me that a 90 gal should be able to move, unless it's jammed into a corner or something.

Empty the tank about half way. Like your doing a big water change.
Get on the floor, use the wall as leverage or just try to get at the base of the tank and shimmy it forward about an inch, then do the other side. Repete till done.

I have done it before, but my carpet was the flat tight stuff.


----------



## Evilpenguinj (Mar 22, 2008)

I called the store and I can exchange it. I am going to try the Marineland Emperor 400 because I think it's more narrow and should fit! I really don't want to touch my tank right now, so I will look for the next best option.

Thanks for all your replies.

Jason


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Actually, I think an Emp takes up MORE room than an AC....

Great basic data here:
http://www.petsolutions.com/Info.aspx?id=401


----------



## 4Runner (Sep 6, 2007)

Evilpenguinj said:


> I called the store and I can exchange it. I am going to try the Marineland Emperor 400 because I think it's more narrow and should fit! I really don't want to touch my tank right now, so I will look for the next best option.
> 
> Thanks for all your replies.
> 
> Jason


Stay with the AC. It's a better filter IMO. Just make a water change/move. Take out about 80% of your water gravel vac at the same time. Move tank. Put filter on. Fill tank back up and it didnt take you that much more time then doing a normal water change. Now if you say this cant be done by yourself or it's going to be a pain I will say I did this on a 220g and spent about 4 more minutes to move the tank BY myself ( no sliders or anything else). Didn't remove anything other then water. Fish never even noticed.


----------



## Evilpenguinj (Mar 22, 2008)

Part of the problem with moving the tank is it took me forever to get it level with shims underneath now I would have to re level everything!

Jason


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

That's why it's not as easy as just shoving it over and shoving it back. Maybe what you need to do is just 
return the AC for now, regroup, and decide how you want to move forward. I wouldn't rush into moving it 
if you're not up for it. I know for me, that's when mistakes happen. Are you in dire need for the second 
filter?


----------



## Evilpenguinj (Mar 22, 2008)

Well I have a Marineland C360 on there now. What about switching to the smaller Aquaclear 50 or 70 (70 might not fit) would that help when I get up to 25 fish.

Jason


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hmm, on second thought, they'll only exchange it, won't they? That kind of forces the issue. If I lived 
anywhere near you, I'd come help you out with it. Last time I tried to get into Canada had a bad time 
at the border. 

How far does it have to be moved for the filter to fit?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, really, if you just want more water movement, a power head would solve your problem. The 360 
is more than adequate for biofiltration. The AC would have pulled more floaties from the water, but 
you could put a sponge on a powerhead and do the same. What do you think?


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

AC70 is just 1/8" less than a 110. The AC50 _may_ not fit over the lip of your tank (I had to trim stuff for one to fit on a 40BR).

I agree with prov356 that IME, haste makes waste :lol:

Perhaps you should reward yourself with a bit of an early Christmas present; trade the AC110 back in and pony up the difference to get another canister filter. That leaves your leveling job untouched and avoids any tank moving risk AND adds a very disireable second (redundant) filter unit. If you can swing the quid, another C-360 is a good choice---limits spare parts & uses same media etc.......


----------



## Evilpenguinj (Mar 22, 2008)

I can't actually! My budget is around $100 with taxes in. Any suggestions on what I should get when I take the AC 110 back? Is the C360 enough filtration on its own?

Jason


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

I had the same problem on my 125g. luckly I hadn't built my hood yet so i just mounted it on the side. The magnum IS bigger. Dont just guess it is smaller and buy it or you will be stuck in this situation all over again. opcorn:


----------



## Solchitlins (Jul 23, 2003)

Suck it up

do a water change and move the tank!

Get used to it!

Some thing unexpected is going to happen every week in this hobby,


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Maybe you should read some recent threads about the AC110 and HOB filters in general (see eg here, here, and here) and think again if you really want one. I for one think you don't need it. If you really want more water movement, a power head might be a better idea - and could be bought from the store credit you'd get at Bigals for returning the HOB.

Greetings

Frank


----------



## Evilpenguinj (Mar 22, 2008)

I ended up returning it and going with a powerhead! I think that is the best option. Thanks for all your help.

Jason


----------

